# New Kimber Custom II owner



## Jim_Flagan (Jul 1, 2012)

Whats up guys,

New Kimber Owner here, first 1911, I have a XD 9&40. Looking forward to learning a bit about my new piece of gear, from you guys. 

Semper,

Villa


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Welcome from Iowa! Is Sonny's still open? Best Italian food I had in CA.

What are you looking to learn on your Kimber?


----------

